# Flights



## Den13 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey people, don't know if I am in the right section but I am looking for some flights from Edinburgh to Malaga, 19th to 22nd of September. 
just a wee brake but the prices seam ridiculous £227 for 4star hotel but £800 for flights :0 just on the off chance there is some jet-setters amongst us any help would be appreciated oh it's for to adults as we'll thanks


----------



## Den13 (Mar 3, 2013)

And prefer both flights to be in the morning no transfers the cheapest I've come up with is £522


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Try flight scanner.

I can see flights from Edinburgh for £112 each. It is a later arrival on Friday. £212 if you want to fly out early on Friday.

Prestick has flights too.

All flights seem to be late back on Sunday.


----------



## Den13 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks just looking at more just now and coming back on Monday


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

We do Luton to Malaga in December, a couple of years ago it worked out around £50 return, now its nearer £80, try and not take any luggage, skyscanner is a good place to start, have a look at the likes of british airways too. Although you would probably have to fly to london and then to malaga.

Where are you staying in the Costas ?


----------



## Rinzler (Aug 19, 2013)

Depending on what carrier you choose prices will obviously vary, but if your looking for the cheapest ryanair offer a direct flights from edinburgh to malaga £283. Its a no frills airline and you get 10 kilos free carry on luggage you won't need any more for 3 day trip - which will keep the costs low. 

hope this helps you


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Packages with flights, transfers and accomodation start from £235 per person on these dates for nice self catering in Benalmadena. Hotels are from £284 per person for a 4 star :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Malaga to benalmadena on the train is roughly 2 euros each way


----------

